# Bow hunting Colorado co. During muzzleloader season



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you bow hunt during muzzleloader season in Colorado county? Jan5-18th I think.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*No*

It's muzzle loader season


----------

